

Dstillery is Picasso in the dark art of digital advertising. - w_t_payne
http://www.fastcompany.com/3017495/dstillery-is-picasso-in-the-dark-art-of-digital-advertising

======
w_t_payne
Some commentary:
[http://williamtpayne.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/dstillery.html](http://williamtpayne.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/dstillery.html)

